
PyRuby - Some Ruby for your Python - thiagopnts
https://github.com/danielfm/pyruby
======
steeve
I did this project for real back in the day, called Rupy[1] which would run
the Python VM in the Ruby VM. It was was a fork of RubyPython, which
demonstrated the concept.

Eventually the main developer resumed development and I merged all my code in
his repo, which is still active[2].

Check it out it works pretty well.

[1] [https://github.com/steeve/rupy](https://github.com/steeve/rupy)

[2]
[https://bitbucket.org/raineszm/rubypython](https://bitbucket.org/raineszm/rubypython)

~~~
adrianmalacoda
That's Python running inside Ruby, while the OP was (ostensibly) Ruby inside
Python.

Rython [1] purports to run Ruby inside Python, although it hasn't been updated
since 2009. Unlike RubyPython it doesn't actually embed a VM. Instead, it
looks like it starts up an XML-RPC server on the Ruby side and the Python side
acts as a client.

[1]
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/rython/](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/rython/)

------
ryan-thompson
I'm so glad I looked at the source, it forever changed my life.

~~~
nubela
Such disruptive tech.

------
wyager
Wow. Truly a beautiful feat of engineering. This leverages capabilities I
didn't even know python had.

------
mrcactu5
They are both great languages, but how do we benefit by smushing them
together?

------
vezzy-fnord
I won't spoil it, but I will say one thing: this is a marvel of software
engineering. Bravo.

------
hdima
Not exactly the same idea ;) but my ErlPort [1] project allows to use Erlang
as a router between Ruby and Python processes.

[1] [http://erlport.org](http://erlport.org)

------
thearn4
Slow news day on HN?

------
DrJosiah
This is exactly what I was hoping it was.

------
amrnt
Hahaha!

